# How can I keep the substrate moist?



## dthbhk (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok I know this is probably a dumn question, but here we go. How do I keep my substrate from drying up?  I have my S. subspinipes de hanni in a medium terrarium Would taping the lid off help keep the moisture?  It's just the top few mm that are drying out.  In order to keep that moisture I have to mist the tank every day does anyone have a solution for my problem?


----------



## keqwow (Nov 1, 2007)

*trap in the moisture*

I was thinking first, of going with a false bottom setup...stones in the bottom filled with water and substrate on top of that.  This isn't necessary though.  Really the biggest thing you need to do is have a sealed top.  I was going to use acrylic for a lid with a bunch of air holes drilled in it.  This will seal in most of that moisture.


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 1, 2007)

the short answer is that if you're worried about the top few mm of substrate drying up, you're keeping it too wet.  I've kept subspinipes on dry substrate with a full waterdish that I overflow every time I refill it, and they're fine.  They really do not need all the wetness everyone seems to think they do.  The substrate should NEVER be visibly wet or drip water if you squeeze a handful of it... that's WAAAY too wet.


----------



## dthbhk (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I will try the water dish.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah, i keep  ALL of my centies on dry subsrate/waterdish and yes when filling the waterdish it overflows and gets slightly moist,but never wet.been keeping them for years this way and never any problems


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 2, 2007)

i keep mine with no water dish, very low vent and slightly moist substrate. been working for me


i think basically as long as they have steady supply of moisture, or at least aren't in a dry environment w/o moisture supply they will do alright, in the average case


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 2, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> i keep mine with no water dish, very low vent and slightly moist substrate. been working for me
> 
> 
> i think basically as long as they have steady supply of moisture, or at least aren't in a dry environment w/o moisture supply they will do alright, in the average case


I tried this, but I had persistent trouble with mold, fungus, and leg rot... do you combat these problems at all?  I haven't had a single instances of leg rot in 3 years since I quit using moist substrate....


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 2, 2007)

Mister Internet said:


> I tried this, but I had persistent trouble with mold, fungus, and leg rot... do you combat these problems at all?  I haven't had a single instances of leg rot in 3 years since I quit using moist substrate....


i only get mold when a full feeder (which i prekill) is ingored. pinch it out and no problem.  i can't remember the last time i had legrot on anything but a freshly bought pede. never seen it on any of the plings i have raised from eggs. some of which i have had for >2years now.  fungus, like mushrooms, i get every once in a while... but i think i only get it in moister burrowing tara cages. and only rarely.


i think the thing people don't understand is that i literally have a few square millimeters of vent for most of my cages. large ones might have a total of like maybe 10mm^2 in vent holes.  a large gallon jar has like maybe 15-20mm^2 vent. if i add a teaspoon of water to a 8oz cage that is half full of substrate it will take maybe 2 weeks to vaporize out of the dirt and leave the cage as dry as it was before i added the teaspoon.  (temp and all kinds of other factors affect this, of course). it is an extremely low maintenance rig, which is critical for me.  the dirt is not very "moist" at all.  i use coconut coir and it stays just the moist side of the dry light brown color for most of the time, if you can picture that.   i think part of why my rigs work for me is that i pack the hell out of the substrate when i am building the cages and the pedes stay burrowed almost all the time.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 2, 2007)

i used to keep flat rocks in the tank and be sure it was damp under them and dry elsewhere


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 2, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> i used to keep flat rocks in the tank and be sure it was damp under them and dry elsewhere


that's actually pretty much spot on the situation i catch most of my WC polymorpha in. except it could be a rock, a shoe, a mattress, an old TV, etc. gods i miss the Wastelands. maybe i should go visit


----------



## dthbhk (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I'm trying the water dish, and the tank is starting to dry up. I haven't seen him come out yet. I use the Zoomed coconut fibre for my substrate. Only a couple times have I had to deal with any problems with mold or mites.  When he finally surfaces I will try to get pictures.


----------



## Selenops (Nov 21, 2007)

I use coco coir bricks, my substrate is slightly moist yet dry and dark at all times often with various dry places on the surface combined with Exo-Terra heat mat stuck to the side provides heat so when I grasp a handful of substrate near that side there is residual gentle warmth under my hideaway log.


----------

